# Zach Garrett - Wow!



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Brady shoots a 670 ranking score today in AZ, and gets beat by Zach - by 18 points! 

Holy cow! Has any American man ever shot a 688 ranking score? 

That's just incredible shooting by Zach. 

http://ianseo.net/TourData/2015/1003/IQRM.php


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just checked the national records database, and that's a new U.S. record, by 6 points. Previous was Brady's 682 at the TX Shootout in 2010. 

Bumping that record by 6 points in what appeared to be a pretty stiff wind is (dare I say) Korean-like. :mg: 

And he's still just a kid! Has the U.S. discovered the next Darrell Pace? It will be an interesting Olympic trials for sure, esp since Zach won the last event on that A&M field. Can't wait.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

he is my pick for the Olympic team. He is shooting it up. What a score from a talented kid. I was impressed with him last year, and he keeps getting better and better. 



Chris


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Hope he keeps it up!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Could be a Ellison/Kaminski/Garrett team for the men. That would be pretty strong. 

Sure wish we had as much support and success for the other half of our team.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Could be a Ellison/Kaminski/Garrett team for the men. That would be pretty strong.
> 
> Sure wish we had as much support and success for the other half of our team.


i actually got to shoot practice day with Michelle Gilbert and LaNola Prichard. Both ladies were so nice, and shot very well on tuesday with me. 


Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

chrstphr said:


> i actually got to shoot practice day with Michelle Gilbert and LaNola Prichard. Both ladies were so nice, and shot very well on tuesday with me.
> 
> 
> Chris


Michelle is one of my favorite people. I have taken young ladies up from my club to shoot with her at A&M because of her story, her dedication, her work ethic, and particularly because even the youngest of them are still taller than her, and yet they watch her shoot 70 the way she does. It really removes any excuses they may have.

Despite the fact that we do indeed have some tremendous young ladies shooting here in the U.S., the support they receive in terms of coaching, prize money and sponsorship pales in comparison to the men. Until the coaching, prize money and sponsorships are equal, I will continue to be a broken record on this topic.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Despite the fact that we do indeed have some tremendous young ladies shooting here in the U.S., the support they receive in terms of coaching, prize money and sponsorship pales in comparison to the men. Until the coaching, prize money and sponsorships are equal, I will continue to be a broken record on this topic.


this i would agree with. Michele and i both shoot Eli Vanes, so we had that to talk about. That and shooting sometimes through the clicker. 

Chris


----------



## Green Ring (Aug 13, 2012)

Great score by a nice guy! 

I met him at Outdoor Nationals last year where he smoked me 6-0 in the medal round. I believe he ended up taking silver there after losing a 1 arrow shoot off to Brady.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

When a young person has both talent and nerves, they can be unstoppable. 

One out of every 1000 has this precious combination.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

great shooting, he must have been running some extreme FOC on those x-10's of his ;-)


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

julle said:


> great shooting, he must have been running some extreme FOC on those x-10's of his ;-)


Actually we spoke about the 150gr points at Vegas back in February. I dont think he is shooting those points currently, but he expressed interest. 


Chris


----------



## NOVABB (Feb 7, 2013)

I have to agree that Michelle is a great example of an ambassador for archery. I have shot with her many time at her home range in Virginia and she is always willing to stop and answer any question anyone asks her. During the summers when she is not at a tournament she spends several hours a day shooting and working on very minor items to improve her skills. 

NOVABB


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

chrstphr said:


> this i would agree with. Michele and i both shoot Eli Vanes, so we had that to talk about. That and shooting sometimes through the clicker.
> 
> Chris


It's nice to see the seasoned veterans shoot through the clicker too sometimes!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MJAnderson68 said:


> It's nice to see the seasoned veterans shoot through the clicker too sometimes!


its one of the reasons she and i both use the Eli vanes. Because they are so durable if shot through a bale or clicker. That was actually part of our conversation. 


Chris


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Chris, sorry to hijack this but if you tend to shoot through the clicker, like a lot of people, I would suggest you use a. 020 Beiter clicker. It makes what would be a miss at 70m, a 5 or 6, if not better. That's been my experience for the last 15 years.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Butch Johnson hanging tough in the Qtr finals. And Khatuna tied 2-2 .


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, Crispin Duenas comes back from a big deficit to nip Butch in a one arrow shootoff.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

Can you watch these live? Or, I assume most of you guys are there. Doesn't seem like a televised event


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

lksseven said:


> Wow, Crispin Duenas comes back from a big deficit to nip Butch in a one arrow shootoff.


awesome  wish I was there to watch this competition


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Varza said:


> Can you watch these live? Or, I assume most of you guys are there. Doesn't seem like a televised event


Scores are posted live. Www.ianseo.net


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Varza said:


> Can you watch these live? Or, I assume most of you guys are there. Doesn't seem like a televised event


Nah - just refreshing the website scoring page from time to time.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

lksseven said:


> Nah - just refreshing the website scoring page from time to time.


Haha, me too! I was just hoping there was a way to get some video.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

video is here

https://www.periscope.tv/w/VwrO4jEyMTUyMzB8NDAwMzU1NhGKitUVzKHimEqKIWAtYt34iXPRrw5roZQU2Ke5qanO

Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, Zach was on cruise - not losing a single set point - until he met Brady in the semi's. That's pretty impressive. I hope he takes a lot of confidence away from this event.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Well, Zach was on cruise - not losing a single set point - until he met Brady in the semi's. That's pretty impressive. I hope he takes a lot of confidence away from this event.


I was impressed with Brady's performance, too. He showed the savvy and grit of the seasoned vet and played tough in the eliminations, even though I don't think he's in completely top form yet this year.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Brady Ellison, WOW!!!!


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Crispen wower!!! he is getting warmed up for pan am.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

TomG said:


> Chris, sorry to hijack this but if you tend to shoot through the clicker, like a lot of people, I would suggest you use a. 020 Beiter clicker. It makes what would be a miss at 70m, a 5 or 6, if not better. That's been my experience for the last 15 years.


Good to know. Fortunately i have fixed that form problem and no longer shoot through the clicker, but for the last two years i have fought that. I will check out the .20 clicker


Chris


----------

